# New WAHM?



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Rainbow's End

The prints look really cute!

Is she new? Anyone tried one?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

holy el bee style batman!









those are cute! but is she open yet?


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I dunno...that's what I thought, el bee.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Hmmm...this is the first I've heard of her. Anyone bought her stuff yet?? I do like her coordinating print diapers.









ETA: I don't get the point of sposie diaper covers. Aren't we supposed to be advocating cloth here??


----------



## NatalieS (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
Hmmm...this is the first I've heard of her. Anyone bought her stuff yet?? I do like her coordinating print diapers.









ETA: I don't get the point of sposie diaper covers. Aren't we supposed to be advocating cloth here??

Yeah, but it's a good way to get people into cloth. If they use a cover over a sposie (which btw, works great on boys who leak) then they are just THAT much closer to doing cloth


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

I don' think they look anything like an ElBee, JMO. But the sposie cover got my attention right away LOL. She has lots of cloth advantage pages which is cool too.


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, the sposie covers caught my eye too..lol. I almost missed that fact that the "diapers" are AIOs for $17.


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Super cute! I have never seen an Elbee IRL myself so that was my first thought too. I like that she sells plain tees in 6m and up! those are hard to find!~


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I've seen her stuff on eBay too.


----------



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

In the gallery, the diapers seem to only have two snap settings. That doesn't seem to be nearly enough adjustability since babies vary in shape so much. Maybe that's just for the smalls??

Amber


----------



## frognladybugmama (Apr 6, 2003)

turns me off that she is using a name that was already in use...janice novak used to make rainbows end diapers (can't find the link right now), but i had several for shelby when she was in size smalls...


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

Cute dipes! I noticed the fabrics are mostly cartoonish. It looks like there are three snap settings on all the dipes shown in the fabric section, so maybe it is just the smalls with two settings. If anybody decides to try one out- make sure to let us know what you think!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Them is T&T'd, Remind me of something but not sure what. The prints are cute.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Someone on this board likes them, she calls them REDI


----------



## Piratemomma (Jun 16, 2004)

and plan to get more when new baby needs them!!

Yes, she is open, but her cart has been wonky for a while so if you want to order you have to email her.

I doubt she knows that there was another rainbows end design.

I have 2 larges, and they have 3 snap settings.

These diapers are absolutely positively my favorite. I always feel great when I put DS in one. They are almost as trim as a sposie which I love, and seem to hold alot. I love the hemp, and they fit great.

Anything else you want to know???


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:

I doubt she knows that there was another rainbows end design.
I agree with that.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I dont think they look ANYTHING like El Bees either -- they are T&TS not finished with binding.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Don't like the prints at all


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I think it's just the wing design looks like elbee's. Never tried these.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Nope, definitely don't look like El Bee's. They don't have binding, and they are shaped differently.


----------



## TeriBeary (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm new here but wanted to add my two cents.

Rainbow's End Designs diapers are by far my favourite. I do have a couple El Bees and I don't think they look that much alike. REDIs are trim, absorbant, and absolutely adorable!

Mere is an absolute sweetheart to deal with, too!


----------



## Imonion2 (Jun 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frognladybugmama*
turns me off that she is using a name that was already in use...janice novak used to make rainbows end diapers (can't find the link right now), but i had several for shelby when she was in size smalls...

yes!! i am sending that link to jan...she might be interested in seeing it. (jan was justat my house aweek ago.)


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I don't want to cause any trouble. I just wondered if anyone tried them. I think maybe it's the long crotch and the wings that reminded me of an elbee.


----------



## doctormamma (Aug 4, 2004)

I love my Rainbow's End Diapers! When my daughter was born I tried TONS of different brands but once I tried a REDI (Rainbows End Designs, Inc) diaper, I never looked back.









Her diapers are so trim, they NEVER leak, her prints are great, and she is so much fun to work with. My daughter has super sensitive skin but she has never gotten a diaper rash from these diapers...even when I leave them on longer than I should.

I noticed that someone mentioned not liking her prints.....the great thing is that she will make a diaper with ANY fabric you request. I have sent her fabric that I liked several times and she has made diapers for me with it. Also, her business is still in its start up phase so she has more prints that are not on her website. She can always email you some of the additional prints that she has (she has hundreds!).

My daughter has gotten so much use out of every size....I definately feel like I have gotten my money out of these diapers. Plus, Meredith is great to work with........she always gets back to me ASAP, answers all of my questions, and strives to make sure I am happy with her product. The best thing is that she gives discounts when you buy several diapers and to loyal, repeat customers. I also use the all natural waterproofing spray that she sells on her site and I love it too.

What can I say? I just really like her diapers. I am a physician who sometimes works long hours so I was worried that I would not have time to cloth diaper my children but with REDI diapers it has been a breeze. If anyone has anymore questions about these diapers feel free to email me...I would be more than happy to tell you more.

Hope everyone has a great day!
Doctormamma


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone else notice that there are so many 1st time posters coming in to rave about these diapers? :LOL


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)




----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Holy Baloney monsters!!! Those do *not* look like Elbee. The wings are way skinnier, the crotch is longer and different somehow. They are not bound in fabric either.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

things that make you go "hmmmmmmmm" :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
Anyone else notice that there are so many 1st time posters coming in to rave about these diapers? :LOL









:


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Just not my style, I don't care for AIO's. But the wings do look like el bee, just a t&t el bee.Lol shape of em.







Debi


----------



## Piratemomma (Jun 16, 2004)

I mentioned on my PG, (where most of us use REDIS) that there was a thread here about them. Im not surprised they came over to show their support.


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

:


----------



## TeriBeary (Aug 4, 2004)

yes, my first post was in this thread but to tell you the truth, I don't know if I'll be back. I do not feel welcome here with the comment about my first post being in this thread. As Piratemomma said, she mentioned this thread on another board. Since I use these diapers, I thought I would post my two cents, and now feel like I'm being "outted" for choosing this as my first place to post.

Who cares how many of us first posted in this particular thread? Does it really matter?

ETA: sorry for hijacking this post with my vent. I just don't like the negativity.


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

I would try them if they were fitteds. We have plently of AIO's and are trying to get switched over to fiteds and wool


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

:


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeriBeary*
yes, my first post was in this thread but to tell you the truth, I don't know if I'll be back. I do not feel welcome here with the comment about my first post being in this thread. As Piratemomma said, she mentioned this thread on another board. Since I use these diapers, I thought I would post my two cents, and now feel like I'm being "outted" for choosing this as my first place to post.

Who cares how many of us first posted in this particular thread? Does it really matter?

I am sorry, I guess the overuse of ellipses and putting in the tittle of each message is just a coinsidence then too. Since y'all know each other from another board, I guess y'all have the same writing style.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Whooaaaa! I sense a tad bit of mean-ness going on. Whew! i dont blame TeriBeary for getting upset! Eek!

I think the wings looks like El Bee. Thats all. im not digging the prints either. If someone from here tries em, lemme know!


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

Her cost analysis is way out of whack for real-world sposie use. Not for her newborn size, but when you get into bigger sizes they don't go up to $.38 apiece, unless you are using the most expensive brands, which most people I know don't. Also, sadly, most sposie babies do not get changed 10 times a day after the newborn bf poop stage. My friend was saying that between her two boys she uses 12 diapers a day, at $.13 apiece, so cloth wouldn't save her much. Of course, she does not have the same concern about the environment that I do. Other CD friends of mine said $2000 was high for a stash to get you through the diapering years, and I agree with that, unless you are a hyena.

Of course, I realize that analysis is for *her* diapers, which is fine. I just question the price of the sposies she's using for comparison. When a bunch of my sposie friends see that and call "foul", it makes them less inclined to switch.

Don't worry, still scored one convert and one potential this week!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
Since *y'all* know each other from another board, I guess *y'all* have the same writing style.


:LOL y'all







:








Izzy


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
:LOL y'all







:








Izzy









I have a *very* southern friend Jules


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

When I used sposies..the only brand that worked for me was Pampers. Pampers were 15.99 for a package of 58. Thats .27 a sposie.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
I have a *very* southern friend Jules









I'm in northern virginia and you'll probably catch me using it too. Just funny to see someone else type it.


----------



## TeriBeary (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
I am sorry, I guess the overuse of ellipses and putting in the tittle of each message is just a coinsidence then too. Since y'all know each other from another board, I guess y'all have the same writing style.


Sorry, I didn't realize that you're not supposed to fill in the title field. It was blank so I didn't think about it and just filled it in. And no idea what you're talking about with the ellipses.


----------



## TeriBeary (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Whooaaaa! I sense a tad bit of mean-ness going on. Whew! i dont blame TeriBeary for getting upset! Eek!.

Thank you Lindsay!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

down, mamas, down :LOL


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Why do people feel the need to tear others to shreds?









Poor WAHM is getting analyzed up and down and probably has no idea.









ETA: doesn't everyone start out as a newbie?


----------



## TeriBeary (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Why do people feel the need to tear others to shreds?









Poor WAHM is getting analyzed up and down and probably has no idea.









ETA: doesn't everyone start out as a newbie?

I totally agree with you! I feel so bad for Mere if she reads these messages. She is trying to get her business going and the OP just wanted to know if anyone had used these dipes. Now, if someone were to come and see the post, would some of the comments turn them off of a great AIO? Some people think her dipes are very similar to ElBees (I should take a picture of a REDI and an ElBee for comparison to show they really don't look alike). What about Wonderoos and Fuzzi Bunz -- they are very similar yet co-exist in the same diapering community.

As for her diaper comparison, babies should be changed many more times a day then they are. And maybe her baby could only wear the expensive brand. I couldn't use Pampers with my boy as he would get rashy. Maybe cheap diapers do that to her baby?

I would like to see this post turn into something positive instead of someone not liking the prints or the fact that they are AIOs.

They fit well, are very absorbant, and are very well made. Those are facts based upon my experience.


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Jeez, you guys!!! This always happens when any new (to us) WAHM is discussed. Why can't we just have faith that someone notified some non-MDC fans of these dipes and they decided to come on here and tell us all about why they loved them? What in the world is wrong with that?







:

Sometimes it just seems like we are out for blood here, why is that? Be gentle with each other, mamas!









XOXO


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

P.S. I think her swim dipes are WAY cute and I would get one for Eliza if I hadn't just spend a bazillion dollars on the TP, at Picklepants and at RB







:

XOXO


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

The co-ordinating prints look kind of funny. LOL! Not my style.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

:


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Now I feel bad for having started the post


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Mary. It's not your fault that this thread took a weird turn. Your initial inquiry was totally innocent!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norcalmommy*







Mary. It's not your fault that this thread took a weird turn. Your initial inquiry was totally innocent!


I know but I don't understand all the criticism


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*
I know but I don't understand all the criticism










I don't either. I belong to the camp of "if you can't say something nice..." Threads like this can be really hurtful to the WAHM not just for business, but for morale. I feel badly for her.


----------



## TeriBeary (Aug 4, 2004)

Just wanted to tell you not to feel bad about asking about REDIs. I do that on the board I am at more often. It's how we all learn about things. I hope that all the positive posts have help answer your questions.

And Diaper_Addict_Jen, I just wanted to say that the coordinating prints look much better on a body -- I don't own one, but have seen pics and they really do look cute on a baby's bottom! Hope you don't mind me posting this, but I wanted to mention that. I know they look deceiving in print.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I feel bad for her too!

Actually I liked the double prints. I though it was a neat twist.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Well, I guess my question would be if the WAHM in question also posts at the forum all the new posters came from, yk? I mean, doesn't MDC have a pretty strong anti-spam policy? I know that some other WAHMs have gotten into hot water here because they sent friends in to answer/deflect questions for them. I know I always feel like I have to disclose whether or not I know a WAHM at all when I post about their product, LOL!

That said, I don't AIOs, or I'd surely try one of these cause I think the coordinating print idea is cute and my older guys would love them on greg, LOL.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
Well, I guess my question would be if the WAHM in question also posts at the forum all the new posters came from, yk? I mean, doesn't MDC have a pretty strong anti-spam policy? I know that some other WAHMs have gotten into hot water here because they sent friends in to answer/deflect questions for them. I know I always feel like I have to disclose whether or not I know a WAHM at all when I post about their product, LOL!


Hmmm... didn't she post on this thread herself? I believe her post was removed. It was pretty self-promoting. But I believe she didn't know it was against MDC policies.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*







Now I feel bad for having started the post
























Totally not your fault that people feel the need to be mean! Your post is completely legitimate!


----------



## TeriBeary (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
Well, I guess my question would be if the WAHM in question also posts at the forum all the new posters came from, yk? I mean, doesn't MDC have a pretty strong anti-spam policy? I know that some other WAHMs have gotten into hot water here because they sent friends in to answer/deflect questions for them. I know I always feel like I have to disclose whether or not I know a WAHM at all when I post about their product, LOL!
That said, I don't AIOs, or I'd surely try one of these cause I think the coordinating print idea is cute and my older guys would love them on greg, LOL.

this is just from what i can tell, but i'm the only new one from that other forum that the WAHM (Mere) posts at. And Jacquie is from there but she's been here a while. The dr. isn't someone from our board and I didn't notice any other posters, so this might clear things up a little =)

Also, even if I know the person who makes the diapers, I'm not going to embellish things or make things up just to make the WAHM look better. I will only post what I have come across as that is what I would want others to do if I were asking the questions.


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

never mind









XOXO


----------



## Piratemomma (Jun 16, 2004)

ut oh, whats an ellipse???
I only mentioned that there was a thread here,I didnt link to it. AND I HAVE mentioned to Mere in the past when I have mentioned her dipes here, which I have only done during appropriate posts. Its a pretty HOMEY PG they (we) dont venture out much.

I put a title in one of these post so people who KNOW that I own and use REDIS, other than that I dont think I have, but as a newbie I did that in all of the first posts I posted to until I realized...nobody else did it. I think its probably something all or most newbies go through.


----------



## doctormamma (Aug 4, 2004)

OK! Well, I think this whole discussion has gotten a little out of hand. After reading all of these posts I feel like I need to defend myself. I am a member of a yahoo group where some of us cloth diaper (it is not a natural parenting group) and I heard about this discussion. I thought I would just check it out and see what everyone was posting about REDI diapers.
No, I have never posted here before because I am just too busy to be on more than one board. But I thought that I was doing everyone who was curious about REDI diapers a favor by sharing my experience with them. I know how hard it can be to find the perfect cloth diaper. Also, I am a firm believer that when you get great service or find an exceptional product you should pass it on to others.....it's a karma thing.
I did not know the owner of REDI until I started buying her diapers and she is not a personal friend of mine. I do not know teribeary or piratemamma but they sound really nice! I'm sorry I put in a title and used ellipses (???)....I wasen't looking to be part of a "club," I just wanted to give some feedback. I hope my post did not upset anyone or get the owner of REDI in trouble. I was just expressing MY opinion.


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm still trying to figure out what T&T is and what are elipses?


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

t&t is turned and topstitched...not sure bout elipses either?


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

An ellipsis is the omission of a word or phrase necessary for a complete syntactical construction but not necessary for understanding.
In other words.... these things.... (....)
and I found it fishy that all 3 of them the Dr., Teribeari and Piratemomma were using them


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow- this whole thing has gotten ugly.







: So sorry to any mama who might feel outted- we really are a nice group! As for the ellipses... The dot,dot, dot like I just did! I use them alot, hope it's not annoying! It's not, is it?!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Geez ladies -- this thread has gotten out of control! Is it neccessary to tear people down so much?! Do we have to be SO suspicious of anyone new? I feel horrible that this is the impression the new members have gotten here and that they feel they have to explain their relationships (or lack thereof) to eachother.

Why cant we just say -- new WAHM, makes X, Y, Z some people like them, some dont and leave it at that!?

They look nothing like El Bees, she probably has no idea some other wahm has rainbow in her bus name and she is just trying to run a business! Geez louise!

And why is it that people continue to bump this thread up without saying anything one way or the other -- seems like just trying to fuel the fire and keep the controversy going.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
An ellipsis is the omission of a word or phrase necessary for a complete syntactical construction but not necessary for understanding.
In other words.... these things.... (....)
and I found it fishy that all 3 of them the Dr., Teribeari and Piratemomma were using them

Wow- do you do handwriting analysis? I would never have noticed that! So observant...I did notice, however, that they weren't all logged in at the same time....


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *penny31*
Jeez, you guys!!! This always happens when any new (to us) WAHM is discussed. Why can't we just have faith that someone notified some non-MDC fans of these dipes and they decided to come on here and tell us all about why they loved them? What in the world is wrong with that?







:

Sometimes it just seems like we are out for blood here, why is that? Be gentle with each other, mamas!









XOXO











I know if I was torn apart like this, I would be VERY upset! Just because I'm a MDC mama I probably won't be, get my drift?


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

OK I bought one. I got the Christmas border print in size medium. For a baby born in late October, will a medium (14-20 pounds) be the right size at Christmas? Oh sheesh, maybe I should have got a small?


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

_Moderator's note: Please redirect the focus of this thread back to a discussion of the diapers or it will be closed. From the Forum Guidelines:

With the opening of our Diaper Review Forum, we no longer host reviews of a WAHM's person, character or business practices in the Discussion Forum.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ad.php?t=58320

If any member has issues with any posts made to the thread please feel free to address them to a moderator either through private messaging or the report post button.







_


----------



## Piratemomma (Jun 16, 2004)

gotta knit, Im in the same predicament as you. I have an october baby Ive been buying for and Im really anxious as to when they are going to fit into what. Ive had to quit buying diapers, for now, because it nearly gives me a panic attack...LOL!!!


----------

